# Best way to dampen/mute tremolo springs?



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2013)

I just tried recording some riffs on my new JP70 (NGD-thread still to come), and noticed noise coming from the tremolo springs that went through the PUs and onto the recording..
I know this is not a big deal and can be solved easily by dampening/muting the springs.
But what is the best way to do that? what to use? Would a piece of cotton-cloth (like a sock for example) on top of the springs be good? or wrapped around them?
I still want to be able to use the trem, so what is the best material for dampening/muting the strings that wont get stuck in between the springs when the trem is used?

Thanks,
Lars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2013)

I use electric tape wrapped around the springs. Simple, quick, easy to do, and is effective.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 5, 2013)

Noiseless springs (rubber coated) are probably the best solution.
Seen a recent Vai gear rundown and he had a piece of foam or cloth something between the springs and backplate that just kind of fell out when he removed the back IIRC.

I'd think anything like that would get caught between the springs during usage, but I guess I've thunk wrong.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I use electric tape wrapped around the springs. Simple, quick, easy to do, and is effective.



thanks! is electric tape the kind of plastic tape you can you for isolating electric contacts?
And when using this tape, it won't affect tremolo use at all by getting stuck in the springs or anything like that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2013)

It doesn't have to be electric tape. It could be any tape. Black electric tape (the one you're talking about) would be the best, IMO, because it doesn't leave a lot of residue and is really flexible. 

And no, I haven't had any problems with that.

EDIT: Trench's idea is also good. You can make your own noiseless springs if you can get some Plasti Dip.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 5, 2013)

All you really need to do is have something soft being held against the springs. I've seen people use small bits of cloth, fill the back with shredded paper bits, noiseless springs, and as JazzHands has suggested, using electrical tape. It's definitely one of the easier issues to get around.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot guys!

I think I will just use a piece of a sock and put that around the springs and wrap some tape around it.


----------



## Shakkyl (Aug 5, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Noiseless springs (rubber coated) are probably the best solution.
> Seen a recent Vai gear rundown and he had a piece of foam or cloth something between the springs and backplate that just kind of fell out when he removed the back IIRC.
> 
> I'd think anything like that would get caught between the springs during usage, but I guess I've thunk wrong.



This is what I do, just some tissues pressed against the springs, when you put the plate on it holds them. Also works good if you need to emergency blows your nose, you know where some tissues are.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Aug 5, 2013)

I watched this video years ago and have used this method ever since.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Aug 5, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I use electric tape wrapped around the springs. Simple, quick, easy to do, and is effective.



This. I sometimes put a sheet of foam between the springs and body, but the tape is better at muting.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks again, guys, I appreciate the help! Several easy and good options now 
My initial idea before I posted this thread was simply to put a sock or tissue in the back cover and have the back plate hold it in place.


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Aug 5, 2013)

another good method iv tried was to take a rubberband and thread it threw the spring and cut it to length once its in. many things you can do.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2013)

guitarfreak1387 said:


> another good method iv tried was to take a rubberband and thread it threw the spring and cut it to length once its in. many things you can do.



thanks! Your idea is similar to the YT clip guitarfreak posted


----------



## guitarfreak1387 (Aug 5, 2013)

Santuzzo said:


> thanks! Your idea is similar to the YT clip guitarfreak posted




Ill have to check out the video, Guitarfreak seems like a smart dude.....


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2013)

TRENCHLORD said:


> Noiseless springs (rubber coated) are probably the best solution.
> Seen a recent Vai gear rundown and he had a piece of foam or cloth something between the springs and backplate that just kind of fell out when he removed the back IIRC.
> 
> I'd think anything like that would get caught between the springs during usage, but I guess I've thunk wrong.



I think this is the Vai clip you were talking about:


at 1m44s


----------



## bob123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I do this for all my tremolo guitars

/thread imo.

works better then tape
lasts longer then tape
much much cheaper then "noiseless springs"
just as quiet as "noiseless springs
takes about 12 seconds per spring.



7 bucks with free shipping. Each spring takes about 1.5". This means you have enough to do from 28-36 springs with that one piece.
http://www.amazon.com/Install-Bay-Heat-Shrink-Tubing/dp/B0053PYD3W



edit: that "tubing" method is pretty slick, but much more expensive then this method


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 5, 2013)

I would imagine you could use the plastidip stuff people use for tool handles on the springs? Anyone tried it?


----------



## bob123 (Aug 6, 2013)

MikeyLawless said:


> I would imagine you could use the plastidip stuff people use for tool handles on the springs? Anyone tried it?




why would you do that? its a messy pain in the ass that takes a long time to dry. Eventually it will get hard and crack off anyway.


----------



## Webmaestro (Aug 6, 2013)

I just loosely stuff Kleenex in the cavity.


----------



## MikeyLawless (Aug 6, 2013)

bob123 said:


> why would you do that? its a messy pain in the ass that takes a long time to dry. Eventually it will get hard and crack off anyway.



The stuff I'm talking about stays rubbery iirc. Been brainstorming a solution that won't get pinched in the springs?


----------



## mustache79 (Aug 6, 2013)

I cut pieces of foam into little French fry shaped tubes and slide them into the springs. Another piece of foam under the strings at the headstock f I'm getting any issues there. 

So long as the trem is returning to pitch and the material you're using doesn't cause an issue you can use just about anything.


----------



## Steve_U1S (Aug 7, 2013)

Small surgical tubing cut to length and popped down the throat of each spring, about the length of the spring when not stretched.
It'll stay in there, and it totally cuts the sound... instant and simple, no mess, and can be removed if desired very easily.


----------



## crowbar1115 (Aug 11, 2013)

I found a left over yoga mat (I live in San Francisco...that's rather common here) and cut out small strips and placed them inside the springs. The foam fills the spring to capacity and is incredibly good at deadening the unwanted sound. There's tons of options posted here. You'll definitely find one that does exactly what you need. 

Also, the yoga mat material acts as a great mute behind the nut!


----------

